# greetings everyone!



## travelingmedic (Jul 21, 2014)

Hello. I am currently in CA, my mother lodge is monterey # 217. I am active army and will be pcsing to fort hood next month. Looking into living at harker heights, any brothers out there that can give some tips on where to find a place? Thank you.


----------



## Willys (Jul 21, 2014)

I'm not far from Ft. Hood.  First, I'd ask with reference to _'finding a place'_, as in to live or to Lodge?

You can search the Grand Lodge of Texas, and search for 'County', type in 'Bell'.  Hood is near/next to Killeen.  Lot's of military commute to Belton, Temple, or even south to Georgetown.  There's literally thousands of apartments and houses.  I wouldn't be able to recommend any.  That is, I'm on I-35, about 23 miles from Hood and rarely if never get over that way.  But you're on a couple of lakes for recreation.

I'll be glad to assist where I can.


----------



## Mike Martin (Jul 22, 2014)

Hello


----------



## KSigMason (Jul 22, 2014)

Greetings and welcome aboard. I was in for 12-years (35F and 15W) before getting a medical discharge for my back and knee. Good luck in Texas.


----------



## travelingmedic (Jul 22, 2014)

Thanks for the warm welcome everyone. 

Sent From My Freemasonry Pro App


----------



## Warrior1256 (Sep 1, 2014)

Hello and welcome.


----------



## Levelhead (Sep 1, 2014)

Welcome!


----------



## Bro. Stewart P.M. (Sep 6, 2014)

Welcome aboard!


----------

